# FTSE 100 Analysis and Opinion



## James Austin (16 March 2009)

aligning median lines with fibs seems to be showing some promise

price bounces off 38% fib 3786 and median line (blue line), as marked by yellow circles; climbing 35pnts to the next median line (brown) where it reverses.


----------



## elmundotrade (17 March 2009)

Hi James.
Great to see you posting relating to the ftse100 index. I think you're the 1st one to do so in this furom, well done mate!!.   Is good for new traders like me   
I also got that trading signal last night, just using simple support and resistance but I only got 6 points out of it, I would like to learn how to use the fibonacci signal, something to work with, interesting!!  since I started trading, well in the last 4 mths, I seem to be selling too early or getting out too quickly, I know is something I have to improve on my exits, I guess my explanation for that, is that when I try to hold on a position after 6 points it suddenly turns around and goes against me, or if I get out it keeps going, lol.   Sometimes I wonder is it a coincedance or just learning to read the signals better, Is it because been a new trader I have lost a bit of money? or just pure psychology?
I would like to ask you James, From what platform are those charts? What would be the minimum deposit that one needs to open a DMA account, with DOM  to trade the index or futures?
thanks James

Cheers...


----------



## James Austin (17 March 2009)

i feed esignal data into my own software, Fibonacci Trader, but i execute trades through IG at present; still trading minis!

as far as i'm aware a futures account requires usually $10k per contract as margin.


----------



## elmundotrade (17 March 2009)

Hi James.
Does the esignal data feeds, provide DMA prices as they are?....and does it provide DOM?

I'm also trading minis    

Thanks.

Cheers....  Paul.


----------



## James Austin (17 March 2009)

i assume they provide DOM, but i dont use it, so cant confirm.

and yes its all DMA, they are not a broker, just a data provider


----------



## elmundotrade (17 March 2009)

With your expirienced, Does the price vary a lot or just a bit at times, comparing the e-signal data feeds as to the IG MM prices?


----------



## James Austin (17 March 2009)

i trade IGs cash index so the price always varies, but the futures chart and IGs cash chart are virtually the same when overlaid.


----------



## elmundotrade (17 March 2009)

James, your responses are very much appreciated.  Thanks
I hope you don't mind me asking so many questions, but I guess as a newbie I want to clarify or justified the so many questions that are raising in my head.

One thing thou, if you saying that DMA esignal charts are virtually the same as to the IG MM charts,.... why would you want to have other providers charts or data feeds, if I would imagine there would be a fee for that, right?... I'm just trying to think why would you need the 2 data feeds or charts?


----------



## James Austin (17 March 2009)

cos i use fib trader software so i can do things IG software cant, so i have to pay for the data going into FT


----------



## elmundotrade (17 March 2009)

Ok.... I see what you mean.  also I supposed different other indicators....
Would you be able to give me an example of something that fib trader software can do that IG can't?...   I hope is not much to ask    

I find it strange that the market is trading side way range of about 30 point at the moment,  normally I see bigger rallies or drops in the first 2 hours...   Hmmm


----------



## James Austin (17 March 2009)

it can do this sort of thing

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6588&page=20


----------



## elmundotrade (17 March 2009)

ok....  lots of different type of lines in the bar charts.
Looks a bit complicated for me


----------



## nomore4s (18 March 2009)

It's actually alot easier to understand than it looks but you probably need to read Franks book. Well worth the money imo.


----------



## elmundotrade (18 March 2009)

Hi nomore4s,
Thanks for that suggestion, As a matter of fact, what is the name of Franks book, and how much is it?          
 :newbie:

Cheers. Paul


----------



## nomore4s (18 March 2009)

Go to Franks blog - I think it is in his signiture - and order it from there, you can get it in e-book form cheaper than a hard copy.


----------

